# Install problem (Linux user)



## millw0rm (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi,
I am new to this forum so i am sorry if this is the wrong place to post.

I am a linux user and i am trying to jump to BSD... Although i have some problems while installing freeBSD 7.2.

I cannot configure properly my network. I have a typical home ethernet - wireless router. Also me network card is a PCI one ( Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8071 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 16)
) and my wireless card ( Intel Corporation Wireless WiFi Link 5100
) .

Could you please guide me on how to fill the network form (server name , mask etc) in the installation mode ?

thnx in advance


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 10, 2009)

Don't hijack existing threads, please. Moved to new topic.


----------



## tangram (Sep 10, 2009)

millw0rm said:
			
		

> I cannot configure properly my network. I have a typical home ethernet - wireless router. Also me network card is a PCI one ( Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8071 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 16)
> ) and my wireless card ( Intel Corporation Wireless WiFi Link 5100
> ) .



First read through http://www.freebsd.org/relnotes/7-STABLE/hardware/article.html to check if your hardware (in this case the network card) is supported by the FreeBSD release you've installed (I'm assuming 7.2 as you didn't provide the information).



> Could you please guide me on how to fill the network form (server name , mask etc) in the installation mode ?



Did you read the FreeBSD Handbook? Namely 2.10.1 Network Device Configuration and 11.8 Setting Up Network Interface Cards


----------

